
Om Malik – Has pandemic pushed us into a post-human future? - rmason
https://om.co/2020/06/14/has-pandemic-pushed-us-into-a-post-human-future/
======
memexy
There are two appearances of the word "post-human". First is in the title and
the second is in a paragraph that does not define it. I don't know what "post-
human" means after reading the article. Seems like a word that could mean
anything to justify whatever claim the author is making. This makes me
suspicious of this author in general.

------
Tomte
Is it getting common in American usage to drop articles? I've seen that with
"blockchain" a lot, but it seems to be a broader change.

------
pgnas
I think the whole eugenics movement is wrapped up in this pandemic and fits
neatly into the transhuman movement

